# a NAVHDA training night



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Just some pics from last week. Nice dogs and people!

















































People hunting without a dog are going to be in for a lonnnngggg season!


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Great Pictures!!! It sure is nice to have a group to train with occasionally!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So where was this at Griffman?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Springer said:


> So where was this at Griffman?


Bismarck. Every second and fourth tuesday evening during the summer.


----------

